# [unsolved] tvtime, nur ein sender?

## loemmel

hallo

ich habe gestern versucht meine tv-karte (pinnacle pctv) unter linux zum laufen zu bringen  :Very Happy:  , und habe mich für tvtime entschieden.

es scheint zu funktionieren , jedoch findet er bei der senderwahl nur einen einzigen sender und belegt mit ihm sämtliche plätze.

kennt irgendjemand dieses problem, oder weis wie ich es beheben kann?

 :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by loemmel on Tue Oct 28, 2003 9:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jj

I can read German (sort of), but alas I do not speak it that well, so I hope you can cope with English. 

Did you take a look at the TVtime configuration file? It's located at '/etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml'. It should be rather self explanatory, but normally you will only need to change the settings for 'tv-norm' and 'frequency table'. For Germany this would probably be:

tv-norm = 'pal'

frequency table = either 'europe' or 'france'

Fire up TVtime and hit F10 to search channels. Oh, and don't forget to set the I2C-bitbanging thingy in the kernel allong with the bttv support (but since you got one channel you should be alright there  :Smile:  )

----------

## loemmel

das hier ist meine config von tvtime, ich habe diejenige hier genommen, die sich im unterverzeichnis .tvtime im home-verzeichnis befindet:

```
?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE tvtime PUBLIC "-//tvtime//DTD tvtime 1.0//EN" "http://tvtime.sourceforge.net$

<tvtime xmlns="http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/">

  <option name="PrevChannel" value="45"/>

  <option name="Channel" value="46"/>

  <option name="FramerateMode" value="0"/>

  <option name="OverScan" value="1.0"/>

  <option name="V4LInput" value="2"/>

  <option name="Widescreen" value="0"/>

  <option name="Fullscreen" value="0"/>

  <option name="Verbose" value="0"/>

  <option name="OutputDriver" value="Xv"/>

  <option name="OutputHeight" value="576"/>

  <option name="InputWidth" value="720"/>

  <option name="V4LDevice" value="/dev/video0"/>

  <option name="UseVBI" value="0"/>

  <option name="VBIDevice" value="/dev/vbi0"/>

  <option name="Norm" value="PAL"/>

  <option name="Frequencies" value="france"/>

  <option name="MixerDevice" value="/dev/mixer:line"/>

  <option name="DeinterlaceMethod" value="LinearBlend"/>

  <option name="ApplyLumaCorrection" value="0"/>

  <option name="LumaCorrection" value="1.0"/>

  <option name="DefaultBrightness" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultContrast" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultColour" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultHue" value="-1"/>

  <option name="CheckForSignal" value="1"/>

  <option name="AudioMode" value="stereo"/>

</tvtime>
```

also scheint der fehler nicht hier zu liegen. ich muss vieleicht noch sagen, dass es sich bei dem sender, den ich hinein bekomme um denjenigen handelt, den ich zuletzt (unter windows) eingeschaltet habe....

any ideas?

----------

## boris64

hiho!

also, dein problem sollte folgendes sein:

du musst noch ein modul nachladen,

und zwar wäre das das kontrollmodul "tuner"!

ansonsten dürfte nur der sender eingestellt sein,

den du als letztes mit der tv-karte (unter windows?)

geguckt hast.

```
su -c 'modprobe tuner'
```

hatte früher das selbe problem mit meiner hauppauge karte.

nur leider weiss ich nicht, ob deine karte noch zusätzliche

parameter benötigt (meine bt484 brauchte "type=5")

das würde dann so aussehen:

```
su -c 'modprobe tuner [parameter]'
```

viel spass beim fernsehen  :Wink: 

(hoffentlich!)

----------

## piefke

schlag mich nicht, nur eine kleine zwischenfrage .. du kriegst die sender nicht zufaellig schon von einem receiver oder?  :Smile: 

kenn etliche die das versucht haben. also wenns nicht so ist, nicht boese sein  :Smile: 

----------

## loemmel

leider immernoch nichts, ich werde langsam wahnsinnig.  :Sad: Last edited by loemmel on Thu Oct 23, 2003 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loemmel

 *Quote:*   

> du musst noch ein modul nachladen,
> 
> und zwar wäre das das kontrollmodul "tuner"!

 

leider ist der tuner nicht die lösung meines problems

geladen sind meine module in modules.autoload.d/kernel2-4 mit:

```
tuner type=5

bttv card=39 tuner=5
```

habe auch andere tuner einstellungen versucht, (3,20) bekomme nur einen sender rein.

die pinnacle-karte, die ich habe hat einen cn787, jedoch ist dieser mit bt787 gleichzusetzen. habe ich die falschen tuner-einstellungen? kennt jemand die richtigen?

 *Quote:*   

> kleine zwischenfrage .. du kriegst die sender nicht zufaellig schon von einem receiver oder?

 

was ist ein recheiver? ich glaube nicht, es ist mir unter windows möglich, alle sender zu gucken. (ich verabscheuhe windows, aber wenn ich die karte nicht richtig zum laufen bringe, bin ich weiterhin gezwungen den Absturz in Person zu starten)  :Sad: 

----------

## loemmel

ich konnte mein problem leider bis jetzt immernoch nicht beheben.

 :Question:  weis jemand, wie ich herausfinden kann, was für ein tuner meine tv karte besitzt?

----------

## Robelix

1)Die Tuner und Karten findest du in den Kernel docs:

/urs/src/linux/Documentation/bttv.txt glaub' ich war's.

2) Probier' mal ein Anderes TV-Prog - xawtv oder zapping - um auszuschließen, daß es an tvtime liegt.

Robelix

----------

## boris64

hm, sorry, wenns nicht geholfen hat  :Wink: (

also, ich bekomme meine programme TATSÄCHLICH von einem

receiver, aber das tut doch eigentlich nichts zur sache...

das hört sich echt nach dem falschen tunermodul an:

wenn du eine sendersuche startest, wird dann überhaupt mal

ein flackern etc. angezeigt (also quasi der beweis, dass er

nach verschiedenen sendern scannt), oder bleibt der

sender immer gleich, ohne sich zu verstellen?

weil wenn er gleich bleiben würde, so bedeutet das,

dass das gewählte tunermodul den tuner nicht kontrollieren  kann

-> falsches modul

ich hatte das gleiche problem, weil meine alte hauppauge-karte

nicht wirklich richtig erkannt wird (bzw. nur der tunder dieser karte)

ich suche mal nach ner liste für die tunernummer...

----------

## boris64

ich habe die liste gefunden

-> http://bytesex.org/bttv/bttv-0.7.107.tar.gz -> entpacken und datei "CARDLIST" öffnen

folgende liste ist hier drin (unter den kernelsourcen habe

ich leider nix gefunden -> Robelix)

ich weiss, wie kacke ein pc mit tv-karte ist,

die irgendwie nicht richtig funktioniert.

ich hoffe das hilft dir irgendwie  :Wink: 

bttv.o

  card=0 -  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***

  card=1 - MIRO PCTV

  card=2 - Hauppauge (bt848)

  card=3 - STB, Gateway P/N 6000699 (bt848)

  card=4 - Intel Create and Share PCI/ Smart Video Recorder III

  card=5 - Diamond DTV2000

  card=6 - AVerMedia TVPhone

  card=7 - MATRIX-Vision MV-Delta

  card=8 - Lifeview FlyVideo II (Bt848) LR26 / MAXI TV Video PCI2 LR26

  card=9 - IMS/IXmicro TurboTV

  card=10 - Hauppauge (bt878)

  card=11 - MIRO PCTV pro

  card=12 - ADS Technologies Channel Surfer TV (bt848)

  card=13 - AVerMedia TVCapture 98

  card=14 - Aimslab Video Highway Xtreme (VHX)

  card=15 - Zoltrix TV-Max

  card=16 - Prolink Pixelview PlayTV (bt878)

  card=17 - Leadtek WinView 601

  card=18 - AVEC Intercapture

  card=19 - Lifeview FlyVideo II EZ /FlyKit LR38 Bt848 (capture only)

  card=20 - CEI Raffles Card

  card=21 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98/ Lucky Star Image World ConferenceTV LR50

  card=22 - Askey CPH050/ Phoebe Tv Master + FM

  card=23 - Modular Technology MM201/MM202/MM205/MM210/MM215 PCTV, bt878

  card=24 - Askey CPH05X/06X (bt878) [many vendors]

  card=25 - Terratec TerraTV+ Version 1.0 (Bt848)/ Terra TValue Version 1.0/ Vobis TV-Boostar

  card=26 - Hauppauge WinCam newer (bt878)

  card=27 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98/ MAXI TV Video PCI2 LR50

  card=28 - Terratec TerraTV+ Version 1.1 (bt878)

  card=29 - Imagenation PXC200

  card=30 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98 LR50

  card=31 - Formac iProTV, Formac ProTV I (bt848)

  card=32 - Intel Create and Share PCI/ Smart Video Recorder III

  card=33 - Terratec TerraTValue Version Bt878

  card=34 - Leadtek WinFast 2000/ WinFast 2000 XP

  card=35 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98 LR50 / Chronos Video Shuttle II

  card=36 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98FM LR50 / Typhoon TView TV/FM Tuner

  card=37 - Prolink PixelView PlayTV pro

  card=38 - Askey CPH06X TView99

  card=39 - Pinnacle PCTV Studio/Rave

  card=40 - STB TV PCI FM, Gateway P/N 6000704 (bt878), 3Dfx VoodooTV 100

  card=41 - AVerMedia TVPhone 98

  card=42 - ProVideo PV951

  card=43 - Little OnAir TV

  card=44 - Sigma TVII-FM

  card=45 - MATRIX-Vision MV-Delta 2

  card=46 - Zoltrix Genie TV/FM

  card=47 - Terratec TV/Radio+

  card=48 - Askey CPH03x/ Dynalink Magic TView

  card=49 - IODATA GV-BCTV3/PCI

  card=50 - Prolink PV-BT878P+4E / PixelView PlayTV PAK / Lenco MXTV-9578 CP

  card=51 - Eagle Wireless Capricorn2 (bt878A)

  card=52 - Pinnacle PCTV Studio Pro

  card=53 - Typhoon TView RDS + FM Stereo / KNC1 TV Station RDS

  card=54 - Lifeview FlyVideo 2000 /FlyVideo A2/ Lifetec LT 9415 TV [LR90]

  card=55 - Askey CPH031/ BESTBUY Easy TV

  card=56 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98FM LR50

  card=57 - GrandTec 'Grand Video Capture' (Bt848)

  card=58 - Askey CPH060/ Phoebe TV Master Only (No FM)

  card=59 - Askey CPH03x TV Capturer

  card=60 - Modular Technology MM100PCTV

  card=61 - AG Electronics GMV1

  card=62 - Askey CPH061/ BESTBUY Easy TV (bt878)

  card=63 - ATI TV-Wonder

  card=64 - ATI TV-Wonder VE

  card=65 - Lifeview FlyVideo 2000S LR90

  card=66 - Terratec TValueRadio

  card=67 - IODATA GV-BCTV4/PCI

  card=68 - 3Dfx VoodooTV FM (Euro), VoodooTV 200 (USA)

  card=69 - Active Imaging AIMMS

  card=70 - Prolink Pixelview PV-BT878P+ (Rev.4C,8E)

  card=71 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98EZ (capture only) LR51

  card=72 - Prolink Pixelview PV-BT878P+9B (PlayTV Pro rev.9B FM+NICAM)

  card=73 - Sensoray 311

  card=74 - RemoteVision MX (RV605)

  card=75 - Powercolor MTV878/ MTV878R/ MTV878F

  card=76 - Canopus WinDVR PCI (COMPAQ Presario 3524JP, 5112JP)

  card=77 - GrandTec Multi Capture Card (Bt878)

  card=78 - Jetway TV/Capture JW-TV878-FBK, Kworld KW-TV878RF

  card=79 - DSP Design TCVIDEO

  card=80 - Hauppauge WinTV PVR

  card=81 - GV-BCTV5/PCI

  card=82 - Osprey 100/150 (878)

  card=83 - Osprey 100/150 (848)

  card=84 - Osprey 101 (848)

  card=85 - Osprey 101/151

  card=86 - Osprey 101/151 w/ svid

  card=87 - Osprey 200/201/250/251

  card=88 - Osprey 200/250

  card=89 - Osprey 210/220

  card=90 - Osprey 500

  card=91 - Osprey 540

  card=92 - Osprey 2000

  card=93 - IDS Eagle

  card=94 - Pinnacle PCTV Sat

  card=95 - Formac ProTV II (bt878)

  card=96 - MachTV

  card=97 - Euresys Picolo

  card=98 - ProVideo PV150

  card=99 - AD-TVK503

  card=100 - Hercules Smart TV Stereo

  card=101 - Pace TV & Radio Card

  card=102 - IVC-200

  card=103 - Grand X-Guard / Trust 814PCI

  card=104 - Nebula Electronics DigiTV

  card=105 - ProVideo PV143

  card=106 - PHYTEC VD-009-X1 MiniDIN (bt878)

  card=107 - PHYTEC VD-009-X1 Combi (bt878)

  card=108 - PHYTEC VD-009 MiniDIN (bt878)

  card=109 - PHYTEC VD-009 Combi (bt878)

tuner.o

  type=0 - Temic PAL (4002 FH5)

  type=1 - Philips PAL_I (FI1246 and compatibles)

  type=2 - Philips NTSC (FI1236,FM1236 and compatibles)

  type=3 - Philips (SECAM+PAL_BG) (FI1216MF, FM1216MF, FR1216MF)

  type=4 - NoTuner

  type=5 - Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles)

  type=6 - Temic NTSC (4032 FY5)

  type=7 - Temic PAL_I (4062 FY5)

  type=8 - Temic NTSC (4036 FY5)

  type=9 - Alps HSBH1

  type=10 - Alps TSBE1

  type=11 - Alps TSBB5

  type=12 - Alps TSBE5

  type=13 - Alps TSBC5

  type=14 - Temic PAL_BG (4006FH5)

  type=15 - Alps TSCH6

  type=16 - Temic PAL_DK (4016 FY5)

  type=17 - Philips NTSC_M (MK2)

  type=18 - Temic PAL_I (4066 FY5)

  type=19 - Temic PAL* auto (4006 FN5)

  type=20 - Temic PAL_BG (4009 FR5) or PAL_I (4069 FR5)

  type=21 - Temic NTSC (4039 FR5)

  type=22 - Temic PAL/SECAM multi (4046 FM5)

  type=23 - Philips PAL_DK (FI1256 and compatibles)

  type=24 - Philips PAL/SECAM multi (FQ1216ME)

  type=25 - LG PAL_I+FM (TAPC-I001D)

  type=26 - LG PAL_I (TAPC-I701D)

  type=27 - LG NTSC+FM (TPI8NSR01F)

  type=28 - LG PAL_BG+FM (TPI8PSB01D)

  type=29 - LG PAL_BG (TPI8PSB11D)

  type=30 - Temic PAL* auto + FM (4009 FN5)

  type=31 - SHARP NTSC_JP (2U5JF5540)

  type=32 - Samsung PAL TCPM9091PD27

  type=33 - MT2032 universal

  type=34 - Temic PAL_BG (4106 FH5)

  type=35 - Temic PAL_DK/SECAM_L (4012 FY5)

  type=36 - Temic NTSC (4136 FY5)

  type=37 - LG PAL (newer TAPC series)

  type=38 - Philips PAL/SECAM multi (FM1216ME MK3)

  type=39 - LG NTSC (newer TAPC series)

  type=40 - HITACHI V7-J180AT

  type=41 - Philips PAL_MK (FI1216 MK)

falls du nicht weisst, welcher tuner bei dir draufsitzt, guck mal hier:

http://home.t-online.de/home/gunther.mayer/bttv/bttv-gallery.html

das ist ne lange liste mit viel infos zu diversen tv-karten  :Wink: 

ach nochwas, bitte verzeiht den endlos erscheinenden post....

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## loemmel

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Probier' mal ein Anderes TV-Prog - xawtv oder zapping - um auszuschließen, daß es an tvtime liegt.
> 
> 

 

habe ich versucht, zumindest mit xawtv (funktioniert gar nicht.)

wenn ich den sender suchlauf starte, dann verschwindet das bild immer für eine halbe sekunde oder so, und dann kommt es wieder. es scheint so, als würde er suchen. aber bin mir nicht sicher.

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> falls du nicht weisst, welcher tuner bei dir draufsitzt, guck mal hier:
> 
> http://home.t-online.de/home/gunther.mayer/bttv/bttv-gallery.html
> ...

 

danke für den post. werde sobald ich zuhause bin, das ganze nochmals probieren. ich hoffe es liegt wirklich nur am tuner. danke auf jedenfall

----------

## boris64

na das hoffe ich doch auch   :Laughing: 

----------

